# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیمی ها سرمون کلاه رفته؟

## mamadsoag

*با سلام
دیگ رسیدیم ب روزای آخر کنکور ۹۵ و خیلی ها رفتن دنبال ترمیم معدل ولی متاسفانه هنوز خبری از اینک چجوری نمره های جدید رو وارد کنیم نیست!از مسئول ثبت نام همین ترمیم پرسیدم ک حالا ک ترمیم کردیم چیکار کنیم؟گفت هیچی بیخود امتحان دادی!!!!از هرکسی هم میپرسم یا خبری ندارن یا میگن فقط وقتتو تلف کردی!حالا بحث اصلی اینه ک آموزش پرورش اومد همچین طرحی رو گذاشت ک ب نفع بچه ها بشه!ولی تنها چیزی ک الان نصیبمون شده جدا ازهزینه ای ک گرفتن اینه ک وقتمون رو تو مهمترین دوران کنکور ینی جمع بندی برای این طرح مسخره تلف کردیم!حالا سرمون کلاه نرفته؟!؟!؟!؟*


*آقایون خانمای ترمیمی برید ب این لینک و باکد دانش آموزی قبلیتون وارد شید و نمرات ترمیم رو ک وارد شدن تایید کنید!بعدش ی کد میگیرید ک دیگ خدا داند کجا ب کار آید!!*
http://dipcode.medu.ir/studentlogin....udentview.aspx

----------


## biology115

آموزش و پرورش جا خورد ...

فکر کرد تاثیر قطعی باقی میمونه و اومد ترمیم رو گذاشت ...

حالا که تاثیر مثبت شده ، تقریبا میشه گفت وقت تلفی بوده ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

یعنی ترمیم در کار نیست ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mamadsoag

> آموزش و پرورش جا خورد ...
> 
> فکر کرد تاثیر قطعی باقی میمونه و اومد ترمیم رو گذاشت ...
> 
> حالا که تاثیر مثبت شده ، تقریبا میشه گفت وقت تلفی بوده ...


*همه اینا قبول!وقت تلف شده ما چی میشه؟حداقل بزارن نمرات رو وارد کنیم!*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

بچه ها تاثیر مثبت میشه گفت یعنی هیچ تاثیری؟ مثلا من ترازم بدون تاثیر بشه 7500 با تاثیر مثبت یه سریام جلوتر از من بیافتن فک میکنین چند بشه؟

----------


## mamadsoag

> یعنی ترمیم در کار نیست ؟


*
بلی ب طرز قشنگی پیچیده شدیم*

----------


## biology115

> یعنی ترمیم در کار نیست ؟





> *همه اینا قبول!وقت تلف شده ما چی میشه؟حداقل بزارن نمرات رو وارد کنیم!*





> بچه ها تاثیر مثبت میشه گفت یعنی هیچ تاثیری؟ مثلا من ترازم بدون تاثیر بشه 7500 با تاثیر مثبت یه سریام جلوتر از من بیافتن فک میکنین چند بشه؟


امسال که نمرات ترمیم تاثیر ندارن ...

حالا همه چیز به نحوه تاثیر معدل در 96 بستگی داره ، اگه قطعی شد شاید ترمیم به دردبخور باشه ...

واسه افرادی هم که معدل پایین دارن تاثیری وجود نداره ...

----------


## Dayi javad

> *با سلام
> دیگ رسیدیم ب روزای آخر کنکور ۹۵ و خیلی ها رفتن دنبال ترمیم معدل ولی متاسفانه هنوز خبری از اینک چجوری نمره های جدید رو وارد کنیم نیست!از مسئول ثبت نام همین ترمیم پرسیدم ک حالا ک ترمیم کردیم چیکار کنیم؟گفت هیچی بیخود امتحان دادی!!!!از هرکسی هم میپرسم یا خبری ندارن یا میگن فقط وقتتو تلف کردی!حالا بحث اصلی اینه ک آموزش پرورش اومد همچین طرحی رو گذاشت ک ب نفع بچه ها بشه!ولی تنها چیزی ک الان نصیبمون شده جدا ازهزینه ای ک گرفتن اینه ک وقتمون رو تو مهمترین دوران کنکور ینی جمع بندی برای این طرح مسخره تلف کردیم!حالا سرمون کلاه نرفته؟!؟!؟!؟*


ترمیم برای کنکور95 ؟؟

تاثیر مثبت دیگ نیازی ب ترمیم نداره !!

96 اگ قطعی بشه ترمیم کنن خب خوبه !!

برادر آموزش پرورش اگ ب فر ما بود اینقد بازیمون نمیداد ک حالا بخواد با حرکات دلسوزانه ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد واسمون کاری بکنه !!


فقط پول جمع میکنن
اینم خودش ی نوع اختلاس ! اما یک اختلاس رسمی و تاید شده توسط صاحبان مملکت !

چیزی تحت عنوان آموزش و پرورش تو این کشور وجود نداره !

در اصل اسمش آموزش بد روش

----------


## _AHMADreza_

برای 96 که تاثیر داده میشن ؟

----------


## biology115

> برای 96 که تاثیر داده میشن ؟


معلوم نیست ...

----------


## Dayi javad

> برای 96 که تاثیر داده میشن ؟


از الان نمیشه هیچ حرفی در مورد هفته دیگ آموزش پرورش زد چه برسه کنکور 96

----------


## biology115

به طور کلی اگه میخوایید بدونید ترمیم هست یا نه باید تا شهریور ماه صبر کنید ...

اون موقع نحوه تاثیر در کنکور 96 مشخص میشه ، همینطور ترمیم ...

----------


## ata.beheshti

عاقا ینی چی تاثیر داده نمیشه من 6 تا امتحان دادم نمراتمو از 11 رسوندم 17 این چه بساطیه

----------


## Dayi javad

> عاقا ینی چی تاثیر داده نمیشه من 6 تا امتحان دادم نمراتمو از 11 رسوندم 17 این چه بساطیه


برادر اگ کنکور 95 هستی واست تاثیر ندن بهتر 

نمره 17 هم خوب نیستا

----------


## mamadsoag

> ترمیم برای کنکور95 ؟؟
> 
> تاثیر مثبت دیگ نیازی ب ترمیم نداره !!
> 
> 96 اگ قطعی بشه ترمیم کنن خب خوبه !!
> 
> برادر آموزش پرورش اگ ب فر ما بود اینقد بازیمون نمیداد ک حالا بخواد با حرکات دلسوزانه ترمیم و دیپلم مجدد واسمون کاری بکنه !!
> 
> 
> ...


*کی میخاد ب اینجور اختلاس ها رسیدگی کنه؟حق ضایع شده ما این‌وسط چی میشه؟*

----------


## Dayi javad

> *کی میخاد ب اینجور اختلاس ها رسیدگی کنه؟حق ضایع شده ما این‌وسط چی میشه؟*


هیشکی !

بلند بگو مرگ بر آمریکا ! 
داداش اینا همش توطئه های امریکا و اسرائیل میخوان مارو پشت کنکور نگه دارن ی وقت نریم دانشگاه بمب اتم بسازیم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amir h

اگه 96 قطعی شه حتماً نمرات ترمیم رو تاثیر میدن

----------


## mamadsoag

> هیشکی !
> 
> بلند بگو مرگ بر آمریکا ! 
> داداش اینا همش توطئه های امریکا و اسرائیل میخوان مارو پشت کنکور نگه دارن ی وقت نریم دانشگاه بمب اتم بسازیم


*راس میگی ب اینجاش دقت نکرده بودم* :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mamadsoag

> بچه ها تاثیر مثبت میشه گفت یعنی هیچ تاثیری؟ مثلا من ترازم بدون تاثیر بشه 7500 با تاثیر مثبت یه سریام جلوتر از من بیافتن فک میکنین چند بشه؟


*خیلی تاثیر نداره!شما کنکورتو خوب بدی نیازی ب تاثیر مثبتم نداری!فقط در این حد ک اگ یکی درصداش خیلی نزدیک ب شما باشه شاید یکم رتبش بهترازشما بشه!ولی بازم اونقد نیس!*

----------


## nacli

والا من یه هفته پیش آموزش و پروش شیش هفتا از ناحیه های تهران زنگ زدم دو سه تاشون گفتن خبر ندارن بقیه گفتن جایگزین میشه نمرات. امروز هم ب اموزش و پرورش شهر خودمون زنگ زدم گفتن تو همین دو سه روز نمرات رو ارسال میکنن

----------


## mamadsoag

> والا من یه هفته پیش آموزش و پروش شیش هفتا از ناحیه های تهران زنگ زدم دو سه تاشون گفتن خبر ندارن بقیه گفتن جایگزین میشه نمرات. امروز هم ب اموزش و پرورش شهر خودمون زنگ زدم گفتن تو همین دو سه روز نمرات رو ارسال میکنن


*
و همینجوری میگذره تا نتیجه هاهم میاد و هنوز ارسال نکردن یا خبری نشده!*

----------


## nacli

> *
> و همینجوری میگذره تا نتیجه هاهم میاد و هنوز ارسال نکردن یا خبری نشده!*


نمیتونن نفرستن!!!. تو هم نگران نباش برو پای درست

----------


## rezagmi

> امسال که نمرات ترمیم تاثیر ندارن ...
> 
> حالا همه چیز به نحوه تاثیر معدل در 96 بستگی داره ، اگه قطعی شد شاید ترمیم به دردبخور باشه ...
> 
> واسه افرادی هم که معدل پایین دارن تاثیری وجود نداره ...


اگر وارد بکنند حتما تاثیر داره
50 60 تا تراز تو رتبه های زیر 10000کشوری کم ترازی نیست

----------


## aval

برای ترمیم کسی که خرداد ثبت نام نکرده میتونه شهریورثبت نام کنه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

ترمیم نمیتونه برای کنکور ۹۵ تاثیر گذار باشه چون کد دانش اموزی عوض شده شما همه مشخصاتت با کد دانش اموزی جدید ثبت شده و هر کدی که شما تو ثبت نام کنکور ثبت مردی نمرات همون تاثیر دارن
مگر اینکه سنجش بیاد آخرین نمرات ارسالی رو تاثیر بده 
پیش رو پرسیدم گفتن قضیش خیلی فرق داره ما الان با سوم کار نداریم و تمام هدفمون اینه که پیش رو بفرستیم چون جدیده کد دانش اموزیش ثبت نشده

----------


## fatemeh77

اصن یکی از دلایلی ک تاثیر امسال مثبت شد این بود ک بچه ها نمیتونن ترمیم کنن!  :Yahoo (21): 
یا اینکه زمان واس ترمیم دیره! 
من ب هر کی گفتم ک ترمیم فایده نداره باور نمیکرد 
یجورایی فرمالیته بود،  چون اصن خیلی از بچه ها از ترمیم خبر نداشتن! 
نمیدوم امیدوارم اونایی ک رفتن ترمیم ب حقشون برسن  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## biology115

> اگر وارد بکنند حتما تاثیر داره
> 50 60 تا تراز تو رتبه های زیر 10000کشوری کم ترازی نیست


اگر وارد کنن ...

----------


## ata.beheshti

بابام رفته ناحیه ۴ تبریز بش کفتن تا دوروز نمرات رو میذاریم دیپ کد برای تایید.....نمیدونم راسته یا دروغه حرفشون ولی اگه برای ۹۵ تاثیر ندن ینی بازم حق خوری

----------


## ata.beheshti

> برادر اگ کنکور 95 هستی واست تاثیر ندن بهتر 
> 
> نمره 17 هم خوب نیستا


معدل ۱۲ بهتره یا حدودای ۱۷.۲۰؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟......دیگه قرار نیس که بریم بمیریم

----------


## Dayi javad

> معدل ۱۲ بهتره یا حدودای ۱۷.۲۰؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟......دیگه قرار نیس که بریم بمیریم


برادر میدونم چی میگی ! 

ولی اگ ی وقتی هم قرار باش کنکور 95 سنجش رتبه تعیین کنه مطمئن باش رتبه ی بدون تاثیرت بهتر از اونی ک با تاثیر معدل ب دست میاد !!

تاثیر مثبت قطعی ک نیس دعا میکنی تاثیر بدن واست !!
تاثیر قطعی واس کسی که درصداشم همه رو 100 بزنه ولی معدلش 19.5 باش تاثیر منفی داره ! ولی تاثیر ندن همش همون 100

----------


## loveooooops

*بچه ها برین توی این سایت سوابقتونو  تایید کنین نمره های ترمیم معدل وارد شدن
فقط یادتون باشه تا امروز بیشتر وقت نیس برای تایید به دوستاتونم خبر بدین* 
*وزارت آموزش و پرورش*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *بچه ها برین توی این سایت سوابقتونو  تایید کنین نمره های ترمیم معدل وارد شدن
> فقط یادتون باشه تا امروز بیشتر وقت نیس برای تایید به دوستاتونم خبر بدین* 
> *وزارت آموزش و پرورش*


اگه اینطور باشه یعنی می خوان واسه 95 این نمرات روتاثیربدن

----------


## loveooooops

> اگه اینطور باشه یعنی می خوان واسه 95 این نمرات روتاثیربدن


*آره دیگه الان که تایید کنید واسه 95 همینا میره*

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *آره دیگه الان که تایید کنید واسه 95 همینا میره*


شما خودتون نمرات ترمیم رو تایید کردین یا این موضوع رو از کسی شنیدین؟

----------


## loveooooops

> شما خودتون نمرات ترمیم رو تایید کردین یا این موضوع رو از کسی شنیدین؟


*نه خودم تاییدشون کردم خودشون واردش کرده بودن فقط کافیه ما تایید کنیم*

----------


## mamadsoag

> *نه خودم تاییدشون کردم خودشون واردش کرده بودن فقط کافیه ما تایید کنیم*


*خب الان منم رفتم تایید کردم نمرات ترمیمی رو فرستاده بودن!حالا این دیپ کدو چ کنیم؟*

----------


## loveooooops

> *خب الان منم رفتم تایید کردم نمرات ترمیمی رو فرستاده بودن!حالا این دیپ کدو چ کنیم؟*


*خب توی دیپ کد که تاییدش کنی بهت کد سوابق تحصیلی میده اونو یه جا یادداشت کن واسه موقع کنکور شاید لازمت شد شایدم نشد :d*

----------


## mamadsoag

> *خب توی دیپ کد که تاییدش کنی بهت کد سوابق تحصیلی میده اونو یه جا یادداشت کن واسه موقع کنکور شاید لازمت شد شایدم نشد :d*


*شااااااااید لازم شد*  :Yahoo (20): 
*گفته موقع ثبت نام کنکور استفاده کنید!!!فک کنم ثبت نام کنکور ماه ها پیش بود!!!!*

----------


## loveooooops

> *شااااااااید لازم شد* 
> *گفته موقع ثبت نام کنکور استفاده کنید!!!فک کنم ثبت نام کنکور ماه ها پیش بود!!!!*


*من الان که چک کردم کد سوابق تحصیلی تغییر نکرده فقط نمرات تغییر کردن*  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mohamad.b

> *من الان که چک کردم کد سوابق تحصیلی تغییر نکرده فقط نمرات تغییر کردن*


واسه من پیدا نمیکنه
باید کد دانش اموزی جدیدو زد یا قبلی رو ؟

----------


## loveooooops

> واسه من پیدا نمیکنه
> باید کد دانش اموزی جدیدو زد یا قبلی رو ؟


*باید کد دانش آموزی قبلی رو بزنید*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohamad.b

> *باید کد دانش آموزی قبلی رو بزنید*


اون همون نمرات قبليه
حتما ماله مارو نفرستادن هنوز

----------


## edris.sanandaj

نمرات منم همون 8 و 8 قبلی بود!
نمرات ترمیمم نیست!
چیکار کنم?

----------


## loveooooops

> نمرات منم همون 8 و 8 قبلی بود!
> نمرات ترمیمم نیست!
> چیکار کنم?





> اون همون نمرات قبليه
> حتما ماله مارو نفرستادن هنوز


*اگه نمره هاتون کمتر از قبل شده باشه واردش نکردن 
اگه هم میدونین بیشتر شدین و وارد نشده اعتراض بزارین قسمت بالا یه گزینه داره بعنوان اعتراض دقیق یادم نیس چی نوشته 
چون فقط امروز وقت دارین*

----------


## ata.beheshti

تو تبریز گفتن فردا وارد میکنن :Yahoo (21): 

اخه یه کد دانش اموزیجدید بمون داده دیگه اونو نزنیم؟

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> تو تبریز گفتن فردا وارد میکنن
> 
> اخه یه کد دانش اموزیجدید بمون داده دیگه اونو نزنیم؟


به گفته ی دوستان ترمیمی شما باید کد دانش اموزی قبلیت رو وارد کنی در ضمن دوستان می گن کد سوابق تحصیلی هم تغییر نمی کنه همون کد قبلیه حالا این وسط کد دانش اموزی جدید به چه دردی می خوره الله اعلم

----------

